# What is ythe average weight for a 8 week old Germam Shepherd puppy?



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

I just brought my puppy home and he now at 8 weeks old weighs 15 lbs is that normal or small or big? And if it even matters he did come from a litter of nine.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy was 10 pounds at 8 weeks which compared to most GSD pups seemed smaller. He came from a litter of 10 or 11, can't remember exactly?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo was 21lbs at 10 weeks. Litter of 4, he was the second biggest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine weighed 13 pounds at 8.5 weeks. Just took him to the vet last Saturday and he came in at 22 pounds. He is 12 weeks old now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

my girl was 14.3 pounds(had to convert that from kgs, 6.5 ) at 8 weeks, and with the growth charts given from the breeder she's smack on the average for a girl. Looking at it for boys yours is pretty much right on the average too 

I could post a scan of the growth charts later tonight if anyone's interested


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

I would love to see the growth charts! Storm is either almost 9 weeks or almost 10 weeks, and was 9.6lbs at the vet yesterday. I thought she was a bit on the skinny side (you can see all her ribs), but the vet said he would much prefer her where she is at than on the fat side, and that he recorded her as a normal weight puppy in his records. She was part of a litter of 6 girls, the sire is 100% West German, and the mom is 1/4 West German and 3/4 Eastern European.


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

Togo was 6lbs at 8 weeks  He was tiny and grew slowly, always behind the curve. But he's 1 year+ now and all caught up imo. 65lb but he's handsome. 

After watching some problems his pup pals faced (like growing pains) I now realize it's better for pups to grow slowly.


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

Contrary said:


> I would love to see the growth charts! Storm is either almost 9 weeks or almost 10 weeks, and was 9.6lbs at the vet yesterday. I thought she was a bit on the skinny side (you can see all her ribs), but the vet said he would much prefer her where she is at than on the fat side, and that he recorded her as a normal weight puppy in his records. She was part of a litter of 6 girls, the sire is 100% West German, and the mom is 1/4 West German and 3/4 Eastern European.


Heres the growth chart given by the breeder as a guideline to keep her pups healthy, its all in kilos so you will probably have to convert it. She also gave a feeding guide based on a brand of puppy food and to switch to a large breed puppy food at around 4 months, and some visual and feeling tips of the dog.

This is my first pedigree dog, besides growing up with my grandparents great danes, so I was happy for the all the info she gave me  

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/1412/ri74.jpg


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

bellske said:


> my girl was 14.3 pounds(had to convert that from kgs, 6.5 ) at 8 weeks, and with the growth charts given from the breeder she's smack on the average for a girl. Looking at it for boys yours is pretty much right on the average too
> 
> I could post a scan of the growth charts later tonight if anyone's interested


That would be great! Thanks so much


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

whatever your dog's weight it's perfect for your dog. use charts
and the weight of other dogs as a guideline.



morgan&thor said:


> I just brought my puppy home and he now at 8 weeks old weighs 15 lbs is that normal or small or big? And if it even matters he did come from a litter of nine.


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

morgan&thor said:


> That would be great! Thanks so much


 the weight chart is the link in the post above  



doggiedad said:


> whatever your dog's weight it's perfect for your dog. use charts
> and the weight of other dogs as a guideline.


Pretty much what the breeder said too, and go by feel and look of the dog


----------

